# The Time of Ending



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, been reading up on my fluff latley and it seems the current 40k time (999 M.41 I believe?) is know as the Time of Ending. 

At the present time the imperium is fighting in the 3rd war for armageddon as well as the 13th black crusade. There is also the wildly growing threat of the Tyranids, as well as increasing Necron and Tau activity. And to make matters worse, the Emperors toilet-mobile has been found to have irrepairable faults.

So my general question is, in the next edition of 40k, where do you think the fluff will go? Will GW keep us in the year 999 M.41 forever? Or will we ever get into the 42nd millenium?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think we'll see Warhammer 41K any time soon. Perhaps by 8-10th editions, but then again, keep in mind it's taken GW to get 40K since the late 80's to advance the story so far.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

im sure we'll see 41k eventually
its just they'll take a long time getting there
once they do though i think they'll keep the name at 40k
and then they'll advance through the k's more casually and not as far apart as this first one
just my personal thoughts


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

The Ciphais Cain novels advanced into the 42nd millenia I think, but whether they're considered canon, I'm unsure.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd venture from the SM codex that some of if not most of the primarchs make a come back at some point. Guilliman is in a stasis field on Ultamar and the codex says, that some people think his wounds are healing. The Lion El Johnson is in the Rock in stasis, Sanguinus is in statsis (Red Fury) and the Salamander fluff from the codex says that they are looking for Vulkan's artifacts so he will return to them. 

Just a thought, the models would prolly sell well. And that seems to be why they make new ways to play is to sell more models.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

We will eventually. After all, if 15th edition rolls around there'll surely be out of fluff for current. When they do move they may have some sort of massive campaign or even take place in the timeline and most likely bring back the Primarchs. After all, models of them would sell quite well and GW is motivated by profit first, the game itself comes second.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

I see no reason to ever advance the timeline into the 42nd millenium - after all, GW have 10,000 years of Imperial history and an entire galaxy to play with, there's no need to push the fluff forward. 40k has been around for 20+ years and the background hasn't advanced in that time - the focus has changed and detail has been added, but it hasn't really advanced. Even the over-hyped 'Time of Ending' hasn't brought any real changes. Which, given the fact that the universe is a setting in which to play games rather than a story, seems to work just fine - the 'one minute to midnight' state that the Imperium is in gives ample opportunities for players to pit their armies against one another and leaves tons of room for GW to keep adding new forces, races etc.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't imagine many more races unless we find new space or something. I can however see a lot of new models and expantion packs like planetsrtike in the future if the primarchs comeback. Hell with primarchs we might see the Great Crusade return and see man kind conquesting again instead of struggling for survival. (wishful thinking)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

According to Lexicanum, the Medusa V campaing was set in 006 M.42. I would have though an entire campaing set in the next millenium would be a bigger deal that it obviously was lol


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Medic Marine- Sanguinius isnt in stasis, Guilliman has a slit throat and how wounds can heal in stasis i have no idea its just the Smurfs radical ideas in my opinion and no one actually knows if the Lion is alive or not.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Russ is meant to be about the place somewhere the Eye of terror I belive so the Space Wolves think he will come back one day. And due to the time line of the eye of terror he may still be in there.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think the game would be well served by officially entering into the next millenium. I like to think that the games we play as the stories we read are "History" rather then news bulletins...ie we who play and create and read are of a time far in advance of what happens. My 40k universe is very much different from your 40k universe although the basics and physics are the same if you know what I mean. 
If two players wanted to create a battle scene from the Horus Heresy and create a model that represents the Primarchs...and if rules on them could be agreed...why not? This is why I have been involved with Warhammer for over 25 years...because its about creation and creativity in all forms...painting modeling and gameing.
We don't need the mext Millenium for the game to grow...all we need is our minds and ideas to uncover the "History" of the last 10 or so and enjoy them!!!
Cheers!


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I'd venture from the SM codex that some of if not most of the primarchs make a come back at some point. Guilliman is in a stasis field on Ultamar and the codex says, that some people think his wounds are healing. The Lion El Johnson is in the Rock in stasis, Sanguinus is in statsis (Red Fury) and the Salamander fluff from the codex says that they are looking for Vulkan's artifacts so he will return to them.
> 
> Just a thought, the models would prolly sell well. And that seems to be why they make new ways to play is to sell more models.


Sanguinis is dead - Horus killed him;.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

> Sanguinis is dead - Horus killed him;.


What happen to his body though? Not really read any thing about it or forgot about it if i have!!!!!!


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

in a sarcophagus mentioned in "red Fury" by BL


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

We're forgetting the eldar point here, arn't the pheonix lords all ment to meet for the final battle, so are we going to see all the races split between good and evil, with the impireium, tau, eldar fighting chaos, necrons and nids (leaving orks out because they're niether)


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

spoiler: primarcs return and they forgot how to fight


----------



## titan11 (Jul 24, 2009)

I find it odd that GW would even talk about the time of ending and not eventually add fluff to the game or create a whole new game because they do not strike me as the type to do anything for no reason just, reasons we do not always understand or be allowed to know. Personally I think they are doing something just what is that something?


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Medic Marine- Sanguinius isnt in stasis, Guilliman has a slit throat and how wounds can heal in stasis i have no idea its just the Smurfs radical ideas in my opinion and no one actually knows if the Lion is alive or not.


The Lion is having a nap which has lasted 10,000 years. The watchers in the dark are tending to him inside the rock! Just think the dark angels have no idea he is in the rock with them. 

I suppose if they move forward with the story the rock will come under attack and face destruction then all of a sudden the Lion awakes and saves them and carry it on from there.......k:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Fallen Angel Sammael said:


> The Lion is having a nap which has lasted 10,000 years. The watchers in the dark are tending to him inside the rock! Just think the dark angels have no idea he is in the rock with them.
> 
> I suppose if they move forward with the story the rock will come under attack and face destruction then all of a sudden the Lion awakes and saves them and carry it on from there.......k:


Yeah, that and the wound of Guilliman slowly closing... Russ coming back from the Eye of terror and so on? Hmmmm, what is beyond "Apocalypse" ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

At this rate, GW could bring out many primarchs, Gulliman, Lion, Russ, Fulgrim, and some of those which disappeared into the warp or webway, like the great khan.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

At this rate, GW could bring out many primarchs, Gulliman, Lion, Russ, Fulgrim, and some of those which disappeared into the warp or webway, like the great khan.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Sytus said:


> At this rate, GW could bring out many primarchs, Gulliman, Lion, Russ, Fulgrim, and some of those which disappeared into the warp or webway, like the great khan.


Hue? I missed the part where Fulgrim was M.I.A., and I don't think his former pals would be glad to see him again...


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they'll bring out a thing like Eye of terra, but it'll be the Horus Heresy and bring out models of all the primarchs, the heros and even the emperor


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought fulgrim is currently a Daemon prince?


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Sytus said:


> I thought fulgrim is currently a Daemon prince?


That was my point...:grin:


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I'd venture from the SM codex that some of if not most of the primarchs make a come back at some point. Guilliman is in a stasis field on Ultamar and the codex says, that some people think his wounds are healing. The Lion El Johnson is in the Rock in stasis, Sanguinus is in statsis (Red Fury) and the Salamander fluff from the codex says that they are looking for Vulkan's artifacts so he will return to them.
> 
> Just a thought, the models would prolly sell well. And that seems to be why they make new ways to play is to sell more models.


do not toy with the hopes of sanguinis's sons  our mighty primarch died on horus's battlebarge and thats an end of it. come to think of it the three coolest primarchs (rogal dorn, sanguinis and ferrus manus) all died during or shortly after the heresy.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> That was my point...:grin:


You said he was M.I.A.,he's just...waiting.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Sytus said:


> You said he was M.I.A.,he's just...waiting.


:shok:

It was a joke, pal...You know, like the "I don't think his former pals would be glad to see him again" part...


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone know what the deamon prince primarchs look like?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Heres pics of Mortarion, Angron, Fulgrim, Lorgar and Perturabo (although Perturabo is portrayed prior to his ascension to Daemon Prince, but during the Heresy):


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I'm sure I remember a certain novelist writing a book which looked like it was about to end, only to write another 50 volumes. I think when it comes to story plots that the writers at GW will figure out a way to further it without creating a slide in the power struggle.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Fallen Angel Sammael said:


> Anyone know what the deamon prince primarchs look like?


You'll have to sift through the "Visions of Heresy " from the Sabertooth game and old codexes, pal... or googlelize the various names of the Primarches...


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

For anyone wishing to know, there's a thread about the primarchs remaining. I believe that out of the 18 there are something like 6 primes alive on both sides (MIA, or stasis, but still able to be brought back when GW wants them to) so I'd suspect that you get an apocalypse sooner or later. The only problem is when that apocalyptic end comes well...it's the end. I wish that they could make one where the primes all come back, and the eldar lords all fight, and so on...trust me, I would...

But once you go to the end of time, how do you come out? You can't say that nothing happened. So the question is: does GW make an apocalypse, and if so what happens afterward? I think they can make an apocalypse, and will. But when the game continues, will there be primarchs? Will some of the C'tan be dead? You know, you can make an apocolyptic battle, and even something leading up to it.

Afterwards tho, something would have to be cut because that group is dead. I really like the apocalpyse thing, but I guess that's y you got apoc...


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's what I'd like to think:

The Imperium, with all of its practices, becomes one HUGE Eye of Terror all on its own, complete with the birthing of the fifth and final Chaos God, The Emperor. What will happen is that The Emperor will call forth his sons once more and begin the fight anew, taking the place of a forgotten God, Mal'al, who is classified as being the tendency of Chaos to fight itself. I mean, he was thrown to the wayside due to copywrite laws, but GW can use the Emperor as him if they do so choose. And, this possible ending fufills all possibilities. It has the Imperium falling, The Emperor as a true God, the Primarchs returning, and the fight beginning once more. And Chaos does indeed triumph, as stated in Legion.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Sytus said:


> I thought fulgrim is currently a Daemon prince?


Even if you could somehow exorcise a possessing daemon of such vast power, there is still the matter of (a) what if anything can be done to restore Fulgrim's body to its original shape, because the Imperium sure won't accept him looking like that, (b) is Fulgrim still sane after 10,000 years of psychological and spiritual torture, and (c) even if nominally sane, has 10,000 years of imprisonment left him with the will to fight.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

khornateemperor said:


> Here's what I'd like to think:
> 
> The Imperium, with all of its practices, becomes one HUGE Eye of Terror all on its own, complete with the birthing of the fifth and final Chaos God, The Emperor. What will happen is that The Emperor will call forth his sons once more and begin the fight anew, taking the place of a forgotten God, Mal'al, who is classified as being the tendency of Chaos to fight itself. I mean, he was thrown to the wayside due to copywrite laws, but GW can use the Emperor as him if they do so choose. And, this possible ending fufills all possibilities. It has the Imperium falling, The Emperor as a true God, the Primarchs returning, and the fight beginning once more. And Chaos does indeed triumph, as stated in Legion.


I've seen some far fetched cogitating in my time concerning the subject of the Primarchs returning and the Emperor etc but this is awful.

As for the topic at hand I have no idea how GW are going to take it, as stated prior to this reply though there are around 6 or more of the Primarchs available to GW if they want to bring them back.

As for the Emperor I don't think we'll ever see him as a model, it just wouldn't be right, it'd be like modelling Khorne or Slaanesh or even an Eldar god, Vaul anyone?


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Simply because he returns doesn't mean he will physically lead His legions. They don't do it with the Chaos Gods now so why would they do it with Him, unless they make an entire line of Gods. And why can't it be a possibility? It fufills every possible ending for the Imperium.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Love how Lorgar has perfected his "Rock Ballad" expression:biggrin:.

There used to be Epic40k models for the daemon primarchs Fulgrim, Magnus, Mortarion and Angron.

http://www.solegends.com/citcat9x3/c92407epicdaemons-01.htm


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

nice post, if only because of the great link.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

of course, I get a new page for that. So much for letting everyone know the post before mine was a good one.

F second chord (musicians' joke as the second chord is F n' A...like f'in A!...anyone?....oh well)


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, and Abaddon becomes the Warmaster of all Chaos, finally uniting the "traitor legions" and leading them into the final battle more powerful than even Horus...


----------

